# How America is Destroying Pakistan



## faeza

its from 2013 , but only two words for USA - great success

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

"There's no power on earth that can destroy Pakistan, except the Pakistanis" l Aeronaut 

@Hyperion

How do i copyright my quotations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## faeza

Aeronaut said:


> "There's no power on earth that can destroy Pakistan, except the Pakistanis" l Aeronaut



Thats the strategy. Dividing the country so we do the task for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

faeza said:


> Thats the strategy. Dividing the country so we do the task for them.



Pakistanis are a dheet qaum, we will get out of it stronger. Enemies don't factor in our biggest strength, which is our cultural resilience that has took 5000 years to evolve in the people of Indus valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## faeza

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistanis are a dheet qaum, we will get out of it stronger. Enemies don't factor in our biggest strength, which is our cultural resilience that has took 5000 years to evolve in the people of Indus valley.





Culture is the thing that coheres this nation but
Westrenization specifically " Americanization" ( as i like to call it) is corroding our heritage away . Foreign authorites are funding the schools to promote this , the media is on it . You will see their success in the vocal expressions and attire of a common youngster of an "educated" and well off family. People are actually proud while saying they dont know their mother tongue . Its targeting our culture precisely. 

No significant deeth-ness of awaam observed here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

faeza said:


> Culture is the thing that coheres this nation but
> Westrenization specifically " Americanization" ( as i like to call it) is corroding our heritage away . Foreign authorites are funding the schools to promote this , the media is on it . You will see their success in the vocal expressions and attire of a common youngster of an "educated" and well off family. People are actually proud while saying they dont know their mother tongue . Its targeting our culture precisely.
> 
> No significant deeth-ness of awaam observed here



Foreign cultures fail because they are not evolved enough. Americanization is real but its limited to a tiny section of the society which is fine. The yankee will go home and count nuts, then we can take things back to where they belong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

faeza said:


> its from 2013 , but only two words for USA - great success


Who's this idiot?  He needs to visit a shrink! 

So, according to him, the Yanks will want to destroy Pakistan *just to prevent an oil pipeline from China through Pakistan to the Middle East to prevent Chinese influence there? *

WTF? The Yanks seem to have finally lost it!


----------



## Kompromat

faeza said:


> Culture is the thing that coheres this nation but
> Westrenization specifically " Americanization" ( as i like to call it) is corroding our heritage away . Foreign authorites are funding the schools to promote this , the media is on it . You will see their success in the vocal expressions and attire of a common youngster of an "educated" and well off family. People are actually proud while saying they dont know their mother tongue . Its targeting our culture precisely.
> 
> No significant deeth-ness of awaam observed here



They have the clocks and we have the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistanis are a dheet qaum, we will get out of it stronger. Enemies don't factor in our biggest strength, which is our cultural resilience that has took 5000 years to evolve in the people of Indus valley.


Once a person asked Jinah why are you making a country for people who will take 50 years to become a nation he said no a 100 years so he knew what he was doing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

OrionHunter said:


> Who's this idiot?  He needs to visit a shrink!
> 
> So, according to him, the Yanks will want to destroy Pakistan *just to prevent an oil pipeline from China through Pakistan to the Middle East to prevent Chinese influence there? *
> 
> WTF? The Yanks seem to have finally lost it!



Well i am sure you know there are a bunch of other reasons 
Like pakistan's gold , plus our seaports , and not to forget we lie between 3 very important nations of the world . Also that we have a border with iran and US does want the oil .and the fertile land, tourist attraction spots , wow we are so desirable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Aeronaut said:


> They have the clocks and we have the time.



?


----------



## faeza

Aeronaut said:


> Foreign cultures fail because they are not evolved enough. Americanization is real but its limited to a tiny section of the society which is fine. The yankee will go home and count nuts, then we can take things back to where they belong



Hope so


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> its from 2013 , but only two words for USA - great success



We are destroying ourselves. And *you *are playing a part in it by creating this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

US wont get anything by destroying pakistan. They want influence and want you in their camp.


----------



## Informant

Nut jobs in Pakistan are dime a dozen, sheesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> We are destroying ourselves. And *you *are playing a part in it by creating this thread.


pro-american you are .need i argue with that?

We might be destroying ourselves but we have abundant USaid for that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> pro-american you are .need i argue with that?
> 
> We might be destroying ourselves but we have abundant USaid for that as well.



Pro American my foot. Jitni Army pro Amreeki hai na to phir Allah ji hafiz hai. I dont need to delve into the Army's squatting habits with US. Just as this is the case of political class. America is doing what suits it and there is NOTHING wrong in it. Pakistani bikta hai, Amreeca ka masla nahin woh.

I'm not blind nor am I an idiot to believe mere millions ($) is going to end Pakistan. Alhamdulillah Army, politicos, and people are more than enough for self destruction.

Lanat pardi hai is mulk pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Apni na ahli ka zimedar doosroon ko thehratey rehna.
Prostitute blaming that Johns ruined her life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> "There's no power on earth that can destroy Pakistan, except the Pakistanis" l Aeronaut



".... and they are doing such a splendid job of it too!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Can we have a thread on how Pakistanis are destroying Pakistan?



Aeronaut said:


> "There's no power on earth that can destroy Pakistan, except the Pakistanis" l Aeronaut
> 
> @Hyperion
> 
> How do i copyright my quotations ?



Too late, I have a full patent regarding 'bashing whiny/deluded Pakistanis' in whatever way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Nobody dares to destroy pakistan except us... mind it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Conspiracies, Conspiracies everywhere, this is utter bullshit, we need to own up to our self created problems instead of blaming any outsider.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetWarrior

hinduguy said:


> Nobody dares to destroy pakistan except us... mind it..



I simply hate it when people take credit away from India. Next the Pakistani members here will start claiming that it is the CIA who is funding the TTP or worse still, that the CIA is funding the Baloch independent movement. It is bad enough that RAW is hardly known to exist within India. We may have to shut down that organisation if Pakistanis and people like @MBI Munshi stops giving credit to RAW for anything which goes wrong in their lives


----------



## faeza

My apologies i shouldnt have pointed my fingers at your lords people .





xyxmt said:


> Apni na ahli ka zimedar doosroon ko thehratey rehna.
> Prostitute blaming that Johns ruined her life



Thank you for giving me evidence of what a low life you are , i will not be wasting my time on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

And how exactly are pakistani people destroying themselves? Its your boodly ganja and zardari , the slaves of america who brought us to this situation.


----------



## VCheng

faeza said:


> And how exactly are pakistani people destroying themselves? Its your boodly ganja and zardari , the slaves of america who bought us to this situation.



Please allow me a little question. How many Pakistanis are involved in stealing electricity and making loadshedding a permanent feature? Is that destroying the country or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mythal

VCheng said:


> Please allow me a little question. How many Pakistanis are involved in stealing electricity and making loadshedding a permanent feature? Is that destroying the country or not?



well that and not paying taxes and most of all not understanding how and why democracy works.


----------



## faeza

VCheng said:


> Please allow me a little question. How many Pakistanis are involved in stealing electricity and making loadshedding a permanent feature? Is that destroying the country or not?



i dont think people really have a choice. okay whatever they are doing is wrong , but with the price of electricity rising and having no electricity people are compelled to , if electricity was affordable who needed to steal it? 
suppose all this is due to illiteracy - who is responsible for that? again your american influenced government.


----------



## Mythal

faeza said:


> i dont think people really have a choice. okay whatever they are doing is wrong , but with the price of electricity rising and having no electricity people are compelled to , if electricity was affordable who needed to steal it?
> suppose all this is due to illiteracy - who is responsible for that? again your american influenced government.



Who is responsible for the government? America?
Who is responsible for allowing America have that kind of influence in Pakistan? GOP?
Do you see the flaw in this?


----------



## VCheng

faeza said:


> i dont think people really have a choice. okay whatever they are doing is wrong , but with the price of electricity rising and having no electricity people are compelled to , if electricity was affordable who needed to steal it?
> suppose all this is due to illiteracy - who is responsible for that? again your american influenced government.



Second question: When educated people like you try to justify such criminal theft and blame it on someone else, is that helping Pakistan in any way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

mithyaa said:


> Who is responsible for the government? America?
> Who is responsible for allowing America have that kind of influence in Pakistan? GOP?
> Do you see the flaw in this?


it is clearly known that our leaders follow whatever america is telling them to do -how else are they going to get foreign aid , so yes indirectly america is responsible - NOT ENTIRELY but it is playing its fair share.



VCheng said:


> Second question: When educated people like you try to justify such criminal theft and blame it on someone else, is that helping Pakistan in any way?



we doing a quiz now?
well some one/thing does provoke a response for example a father seeing his children dying of thirst or hunger will definitely find the remedy in theft or snatching or any other illegal thing.


----------



## VCheng

faeza said:


> we doing a quiz now?
> well some one/thing does provoke a response for example father seeing his children dying of thirst or hunger will definitely find the remedy in theft or snatching or anything other illegal thing.



No quiz needed. 

What Pakistanis need to realize that they themselves are responsible for their own condition, no one else. Only they can get themselves out of this situation, or drown in it, no one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mythal

faeza said:


> it is clearly known that our leaders follow whatever america is telling them to do -how else are they going to get foreign aid , so yes indirectly america is responsible - NOT ENTIRELY but it is playing its fair share.


But who brought such a government to power?
Most countries will do whatever is in their best interest and that is what US will do. It will do whatever is in their best interest.
The issue is why is Pakistan not looking for its own best interest? Why does such governments come to power everytime in Pakistan.


----------



## faeza

VCheng said:


> No quiz needed.
> 
> What Pakistanis need to realize that they themselves are responsible for their own condition, no one else. Only they can get themselves out of this situation, or drown in it, no one else.



ofcourse , we need to smack these americans - if thats what you're saying


----------



## VCheng

faeza said:


> ofcourse , we need to smack these americans - if thats what you're saying



If anybody needs smacking, it is surely not the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mythal

faeza said:


> ofcourse , we need to smack these americans - if thats what you're saying


Why is mutually assured destruction so much fantasized in Pakistan?


----------



## faeza

mithyaa said:


> But who brought such a government to power?
> Most countries will do whatever is in their best interest and that is what US will do. It will do whatever is in their best interest.
> The issue is why is Pakistan not looking for its own best interest? Why does such governments come to power everytime in Pakistan.



God knows who bought this government - i even doubt that after the rigging that has occurred in the last elections,
if you want me to say the "illiterate" people then yes - but mind the fact that fact the only reason the spread of education has been prevented in this country for so long is because if people will become aware ' no one is going to vote for ganja.



mithyaa said:


> Why is mutually assured destruction so much fantasized in Pakistan?



thats the only remedy i suppose 



VCheng said:


> If anybody needs smacking, it is surely not the Americans.



hell who am i arguing with? sorry i didnt pay attention to your flags ALL HAIL AMERICA :sarcasm:


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> And how exactly are pakistani people destroying themselves? Its your boodly ganja and zardari , the slaves of america who brought us to this situation.



How old are you? What is your thought process? Do you really notthink the vast masses vote for Nooras? Meet a few people you will know. Army is just as bikau. 

We are a nation that will sell our mothers if it gets us green card or money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mythal

faeza said:


> God knows who bought this government - i even doubt that after the rigging that has occurred in the last elections,
> if you want me to say the "illiterate" people then yes - but mind the fact that fact the only reason the spread of education has been prevented in this country for so long is because if people will become aware ' no one is going to vote for ganja.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the only remedy i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> hell who am i arguing with? sorry i didnt pay attention to your tags ALL HAIL AMERICA :sarcasm:


What about the military dictators? Weren't they also a big fan of the USA.
Also how is destruction a remedy? its just destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

mithyaa said:


> What about the military dictators? Weren't they also a big fan of the USA.
> Also how is destruction a remedy? its just destruction.



your little friend above says there were - i will give you guys time to make up your mind.


----------



## Mythal

faeza said:


> your little friend above says there were - i will give you guys time to make up your mind.


It was a rhetorical question.!


----------



## Imran Khan

*did really Pakistanis need someone else to destroy Pakistan ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> How old are you? What is your thought process? Do you really notthink the vast masses vote for Nooras? Meet a few people you will know. Army is just as bikau.
> 
> We are a nation that will sell our mothers if it gets us green card or money.



- if some one doesnt move around your school of thought doesnt make them premature
- i am old enough - atleast to carry an opinion around
- just as the blame for your sufferings end at the army mine end at the government
- i presented scenario 2 as well - illiteracy , apparently you ignored it.



mithyaa said:


> It was a rhetorical question.!


oops?


----------



## Informant

You arent premature, hahaah, immature maybe. 
Old not wise
My blame doesnt end at the army they are just as much to be blamed, if not more, as the political class. Just because you come from a military background doesnt give you the right to skip over it ever so conveniently.
Illiteracy doesnt make a nation a sellout. Lack of virtue does. Lack of opportunities. Lack of leadership and abuse of resources.
You ought to observe before repeating/parroting what you hear from your parents/elders. Form your own opinion(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> You arent premature, hahaah, immature maybe.
> Old not wise
> My blame doesnt end at the army they are just as much to be blamed, if not more, as the political class. Just because you come from a military background doesnt give you the right to skip over it ever so conveniently.
> Illiteracy doesnt make a nation a sellout. Lack of virtue does. Lack of opportunities. Lack of leadership and abuse of resources.
> You ought to observe before repeating/parroting what you hear from your parents/elders. Form your own opinion(s).



-immature - whatever!
-ignoring point 2
-your blame does end at the army and it just pisses you if someone doesnt agree - i never once said the army was flawless - i told you it has its "issues" but its better than any other institution operation in the country at the moment.
-illiteracy -according to me - is the root of all problems - lack of leadership , abuse of resources , lack of opportunities << all due to your shitty government
-i didnt know you spied on my conversations with my parents/elders :sarcasm:


----------



## Pakistani E

Pakistanis don't pay taxes. America's fault.
Pakistanis blow themselves up among our own people. America's fault.
Pakistanis involved in mega corruption. America's fault.
Pakistani feudal lords oppressing people. America's fault.
Pakistanis oppressing Minorities and women. America's fault.

Such a great, pious and innocent nation.



faeza said:


> -immature - whatever!
> -ignoring point 2
> -your blame does end at the army and it just pisses you if someone doesnt agree - i never once said the army was flawless - i told you it has its "issues" but its better than any other institution operation in the country at the moment.
> -illiteracy -according to me - is the root of all problems - lack of leadership , abuse of resources , lack of opportunities << all due to your shitty government
> -i didnt know you spied on my conversations with my parents/elders :sarcasm:



So, keeping in mind the problems facing Pakistan, what do you think Pakistanis should do to get out of this mess. I'm interested in hearing what you feel is the solution to all our problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faeza

Pakistani Exile said:


> Pakistanis don't pay taxes. America's fault.
> Pakistanis blow themselves up among our own people. America's fault.
> Pakistanis involved in mega corruption. America's fault.
> Pakistani feudal lords oppressing people. America's fault.
> Pakistanis oppressing Minorities and women. America's fault.
> 
> Such a great, pious and innocent nation.
> 
> 
> 
> So, keeping in mind the problems facing Pakistan, what do you think Pakistanis should do to get out of this mess. I'm interested in hearing what you feel is the solution to all our problems.



arent you a joy?
i am merely focusing on americas role - How AMERICA is destroying pakistan - it's precise role - not AMERICA is the only thing in this entire world which is bothering to upset pakistan and it is responsible for the fact that i did get ketchup with my fries - we are focusing its particular interest in pakistan . 
we will create a seperate thread someday for your interest in my solutions for pakistani problems - though i can assure half of them will be solved by education.


----------



## Informant

Pakistani Exile said:


> Pakistanis don't pay taxes. America's fault.
> Pakistanis blow themselves up among our own people. America's fault.
> Pakistanis involved in mega corruption. America's fault.
> Pakistani feudal lords oppressing people. America's fault.
> Pakistanis oppressing Minorities and women. America's fault.
> 
> Such a great, pious and innocent nation.
> 
> 
> 
> So, keeping in mind the problems facing Pakistan, what do you think Pakistanis should do to get out of this mess. I'm interested in hearing what you feel is the solution to all our problems.



Easy on the little girl, her point of view is heresay and not experienced 



faeza said:


> -immature - whatever!
> -ignoring point 2
> -your blame does end at the army and it just pisses you if someone doesnt agree - i never once said the army was flawless - i told you it has its "issues" but its better than any other institution operation in the country at the moment.
> -illiteracy -according to me - is the root of all problems - lack of leadership , abuse of resources , lack of opportunities << all due to your shitty government
> -i didnt know you spied on my conversations with my parents/elders :sarcasm:





 
I support the army over politicians, bureaucrats, waghaira waghaira. Do read up on my history, if you are interested, i love the army to death. But not a chussard to be lead blindly into a ditch. I wish i were in the govt, I'd get to enjoy the perks 
I didnt but it's easy to gauge your depth of info regarding this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

yawn...


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Easy on the little girl, her point of view is heresay and not experienced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the army over politicians, bureaucrats, waghaira waghaira. Do read up on my history, if you are interested, i love the army to death. But not a chussard to be lead blindly into a ditch. I wish i were in the govt, I'd get to enjoy the perks
> I didnt but it's easy to gauge your depth of info regarding this topic.



yeah listen to him - he knows me more than i do myself
all this because i dont support america tsk-tsk.


----------



## Pakistani E

faeza said:


> arent you a joy?
> i am merely focusing on americas role - How AMERICA is destroying pakistan - it's precise role - not AMERICA is the only thing in this entire world which is bothering to upset pakistan and it is responsible for the fact that i did get ketchup with my fries - we are focusing its particular interest in pakistan .
> we will create a seperate thread someday for your interest in my solutions for pakistani problems - though i can assure half of them will be solved by education.



I listed a few major problems currently affecting Pakistan. Perhaps also add economy to the list. Now tell me, which of these problems that I listed are caused by the Americans. Or are you referring to a totally different problem ? Because you've lost me here now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> yeah listen to him - he knows me more than i do myself
> all this because i dont support america tsk-tsk.



Just because you saw an American flag below my avatar you assumed my loyalties are with US. It is and also with Pak, but Pak needs me more than US does. And i will not shy away if it hurts your feelings 

Please refute me through arguments, not tsk tsk tsk. You arent a muhallay wali aunty.


----------



## VCheng

faeza said:


> hell who am i arguing with? sorry i didnt pay attention to your flags ALL HAIL AMERICA :sarcasm:



Ah yes, the old favorite evasion of getting personal when out of logical argument. Welcome to my Ignore List! 

==============================================

Back to the topic, Pakistanis themselves are destroying Pakistan. There is no one else to blame. All those who are attempting to find other bogeymen to blame are trying to deceive themselves and the nation so that it does not ever wake up.

Equally expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

OrionHunter said:


> Who's this idiot?  He needs to visit a shrink!
> 
> So, according to him, the Yanks will want to destroy Pakistan *just to prevent an oil pipeline from China through Pakistan to the Middle East to prevent Chinese influence there? *
> 
> WTF? The Yanks seem to have finally lost it!



His name is Webster tarpley he is a historian, economist, journalist and a lecturer,He is not a idiot.


----------



## Mythal

Jessica_L said:


> His name is Webster tarpley he is a historian, economist, journalist and a lecturer,He is not a idiot.



Isn't he one of the guys who says that WTC was an inside job?


----------



## faeza

hello humans i am back!
Okay for starters we will take a look at drones – innocent people die , the families of affected people turn against drones and blame the government as they think it supports the US – not only killing of innocent people but a whole region is terrorized –
Then the f-16 deal paid $416 million – but when USA found out that Pakistani has nuclear weapons the deal was cancelled – some say the money was refunded and some say it wasn’t
A primary aim for USA has been is to de-nuclear-ize Pakistan as the Pressler amendment concluded at it would only provide financial aid if the country did not possess nuclear arm ( not a statement that should be coming from an ally )
They used Pakistan as a proxy for Afghanistan when the soviet left America abandoned Pakistan
The US portrays AL-AQEADA and the TALIBAAN as one , though there is a significant difference – Taliban was actually a resistance group of Afghanistan which earned it support from Pakistani officials when it came in power in Afghanistan in 1994 (it was later things changed) while AL QAEDA was a jihadi group founded by OBL and was responsible for 9/11
They hold us responsible for the 9/11 – with statements such as WITH FRIENDS LIKE PAKISTAN WHO NEEDS ENEMIES or FRIENDS WITHOUT BENEFITS
USA has long violated the private Pakistani soil
Their foundations are funding schools to promote westernization
A big deal of mess Pakistani is in at the moment is due the alliance with American in the afghan war – they have been providing us with aid – but a few billion dollars will not change the past – these aid are more of bribes
America has been longing India to join hands to overcome the china issue of America which will address India’s Pakistan issue automatically – your enemy’s friend is your enemy.
Russia has for a very long time vetoed decisions beneficial to India – however not the same has been observed in the case of America in Pakistan’s regard how the promised American fleet never showed up in 1971 or how Pakistan was callously used when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan
Pakistan has been stabbed in the back by America once in 1965 and then again in 1971
Liberation movements of Balochis do have a evident foreign interference.
US weapons were found with the Taliban – also believed that CIA is funding TTP ( but lets keep that confined to being a rumor)
Raymond Davis issue speaks for itself
Lets keep Dr. Afia Sadiiqi out of it – raped and tortured in prison and a sentence of more than 80 years.
USA doesn’t give a damn about Pakistan – keeping in mind the polio vaccination story just to get DNA from OBL’s family – these Vaccines were not actually functioning –
The US is a world power as we know, it only interferes in Pakistan when it is in its own interests.
The Salala incident, where the world’s most accurate technology attacked an army base camp.
This relation is purely superficial as it nearly impossible for the two countries to form alliance when they disagree on so many prominent issues like USA’s views about Iran aren’t shared by Pakistan and Pakistan’s views about India are not shared by Americans
Also I find the fact agreeable that the biggest threat to Pakistan comes from the US as the just the thought of war with this country sends chills down the spine – keeping emotional views away– in whatever way we put it Pakistan is no match for the US economically or militarily
There is so much more I want to add it to it but then who likes to read a super long essay which contradicts their views

Conclusion ; I have my reason to consider America as the enemy of the state and let me make myself clear on the issue that I don’t hold Americans as the basis of all Pakistani issues – I only mentioned the part where the US is playing its role and that is primarily the defense issue faced by our country – all the root of so many other problems in Pakistan

So if you people could kindly stop accusing me of believing the fact that USA is responsible for the Rape issues or the road side accidents in Pakistan.



VCheng said:


> Ah yes, the old favorite evasion of getting personal when out of logical argument. Welcome to my Ignore List!


it was sarcasm - so my apologies there.
out of logical argument? you are not getting my point here.



Informant said:


> Just because you saw an American flag below my avatar you assumed my loyalties are with US. It is and also with Pak, but Pak needs me more than US does. And i will not shy away if it hurts your feelings
> 
> Please refute me through arguments, not tsk tsk tsk. You arent a muhallay wali aunty.



honestly i didnt see your american flag until now - you want an argument? how about instead of questioning my maturity or calling me stupid why dont you try providing me with reasons to your contradictions - so far it feels like self-defence to me.
And my feelings arent devoted to this forum - if things go out of control , i will quit -simple as that - you need not worry. So Feel free , you say whatever you want to.


----------



## xyxmt

faeza said:


> My apologies i shouldnt have pointed my fingers at your lords people .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for giving me evidence of what a low life you are , i will not be wasting my time on you



when did I ask for your time, I dont even see people like you even if they are coming under my feet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Everyone of us should do something for our country. Forget about the world, if we individuals can do some small things for our country. Instead of waiting for the govt to do, then it will be too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

xyxmt said:


> when did I ask for your time, I dont even see people like you even if they are coming under my feet



You are screaming for attention , what else is your reason for dealing with something you dont agree with in such a manner?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

PlanetWarrior said:


> I simply hate it when people take credit away from India. Next the Pakistani members here will start claiming that it is the CIA who is funding the TTP or worse still, that the CIA is funding the Baloch independent movement. It is bad enough that RAW is hardly known to exist within India. We may have to shut down that organisation if Pakistanis and people like @MBI Munshi stops giving credit to RAW for anything which goes wrong in their lives



You won't have to worry about that I will always give RAW its dew credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

faeza said:


> hello humans i am back!
> Okay for starters we will take a look at drones – innocent people die , the families of affected people turn against drones and blame the government as they think it supports the US – not only killing of innocent people but a whole region is terrorized –
> Then the f-16 deal paid $416 million – but when USA found out that Pakistani has nuclear weapons the deal was cancelled – some say the money was refunded and some say it wasn’t
> A primary aim for USA has been is to de-nuclear-ize Pakistan as the Pressler amendment concluded at it would only provide financial aid if the country did not possess nuclear arm ( not a statement that should be coming from an ally )
> They used Pakistan as a proxy for Afghanistan when the soviet left America abandoned Pakistan
> The US portrays AL-AQEADA and the TALIBAAN as one , though there is a significant difference – Taliban was actually a resistance group of Afghanistan which earned it support from Pakistani officials when it came in power in Afghanistan in 1994 (it was later things changed) while AL QAEDA was a jihadi group founded by OBL and was responsible for 9/11
> They hold us responsible for the 9/11 – with statements such as WITH FRIENDS LIKE PAKISTAN WHO NEEDS ENEMIES or FRIENDS WITHOUT BENEFITS
> USA has long violated the private Pakistani soil
> Their foundations are funding schools to promote westernization
> A big deal of mess Pakistani is in at the moment is due the alliance with American in the afghan war – they have been providing us with aid – but a few billion dollars will not change the past – these aid are more of bribes
> America has been longing India to join hands to overcome the china issue of America which will address India’s Pakistan issue automatically – your enemy’s friend is your enemy.
> Russia has for a very long time vetoed decisions beneficial to India – however not the same has been observed in the case of America in Pakistan’s regard how the promised American fleet never showed up in 1971 or how Pakistan was callously used when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan
> Pakistan has been stabbed in the back by America once in 1965 and then again in 1971
> Liberation movements of Balochis do have a evident foreign interference.
> US weapons were found with the Taliban – also believed that CIA is funding TTP ( but lets keep that confined to being a rumor)
> Raymond Davis issue speaks for itself
> Lets keep Dr. Afia Sadiiqi out of it – raped and tortured in prison and a sentence of more than 80 years.
> USA doesn’t give a damn about Pakistan – keeping in mind the polio vaccination story just to get DNA from OBL’s family – these Vaccines were not actually functioning –
> The US is a world power as we know, it only interferes in Pakistan when it is in its own interests.
> The Salala incident, where the world’s most accurate technology attacked an army base camp.
> This relation is purely superficial as it nearly impossible for the two countries to form alliance when they disagree on so many prominent issues like USA’s views about Iran aren’t shared by Pakistan and Pakistan’s views about India are not shared by Americans
> Also I find the fact agreeable that the biggest threat to Pakistan comes from the US as the just the thought of war with this country sends chills down the spine – keeping emotional views away– in whatever way we put it Pakistan is no match for the US economically or militarily
> There is so much more I want to add it to it but then who likes to read a super long essay which contradicts their views
> 
> Conclusion ; I have my reason to consider America as the enemy of the state and let me make myself clear on the issue that I don’t hold Americans as the basis of all Pakistani issues – I only mentioned the part where the US is playing its role and that is primarily the defense issue faced by our country – all the root of so many other problems in Pakistan
> 
> So if you people could kindly stop accusing me of believing the fact that USA is responsible for the Rape issues or the road side accidents in Pakistan.


If someone buys a lottery ticket hoping to win,and looses the money.He buys it again,but looses again and that someone keeps buying the ticket everytime he looses,hoping to win,because of his obession/greed to win the lottery his financial situation becomes bad,his family life gets effected,Now the question.

Is it the mistake of the person who buys the ticket or the one who sells it ?


----------



## boomslang

faeza said:


> ofcourse , we need to smack these americans - if thats what you're saying



The only 'smacking' you'll do is to your monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

chhota bheem said:


> If someone buys a lottery ticket hoping to win,and looses the money.He buys it again,but looses again and that someone keeps buying the ticket everytime he looses,hoping to win,because of his obession/greed to win the lottery his financial situation becomes bad,his family life gets effected,Now the question.
> 
> Is it the mistake of the person who buys the ticket or the one who sells it ?



i am afraid to say that is where we are faulted. .but this is really the point - we need to wake up and take action against this disguised immperialism . Rather than be blindfolded and keep believing that america is an ally.


----------



## Oldman1

faeza said:


> i am afraid to say that is where we are faulted. .but this is really the point - we need to wake up and take action against this disguised immperialism . Rather than be blindfolded and keep believing that america is an ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

faeza said:


> And how exactly are pakistani people destroying themselves? Its your boodly ganja and zardari , the slaves of america who brought us to this situation.




0.9% of us pay income tax. This is nothing but treason on a mass scale. 

If Pakistan's tax revenue reaches to 15% of the population, we would never again have to borrow from World Bank and IMF, henceforth no American slavery, henceforth no fighting their wars.

This is the fault of the ctitizens of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

faeza said:


> i am afraid to say that is where we are faulted. .but this is really the point - we need to wake up and take action against this disguised immperialism . Rather than be blindfolded and keep believing that america is an ally.




Pakistan will not be a free country till our economy is free, that will only happen when we raise our tax revenues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Jessica_L said:


> His name is Webster tarpley he is a historian, economist, journalist and a lecturer,He is not a idiot.


But his analysis is plain dumb! Just because he's a historian, economist, journalist and a lecturer, we're supposed to believe him? The voice of God, what?

Oh Lord, forgive him for he knows not what he says!!!


----------



## Mugwop

mithyaa said:


> Isn't he one of the guys who says that WTC was an inside job?


He is entitled to his opinions.



OrionHunter said:


> But his analysis is plain dumb! Just because he's a historian, economist, journalist and a lecturer, we're supposed to believe him? The voice of God, what?
> 
> Oh Lord, forgive him for he knows not what he says!!!


Ok tell me why you think his analysis is dumb?


----------



## xyxmt

faeza said:


> You are screaming for attention , what else is your reason for dealing with something you dont agree with in such a manner?



Lady you are confused and I dont have time for confused people


----------



## faeza

xyxmt said:


> Lady you are confused and I dont have time for confused people



then go away -why do keep coming back ?


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> hello humans i am back!
> Okay for starters we will take a look at drones – innocent people die , the families of affected people turn against drones and blame the government as they think it supports the US – not only killing of innocent people but a whole region is terrorized –
> Then the f-16 deal paid $416 million – but when USA found out that Pakistani has nuclear weapons the deal was cancelled – some say the money was refunded and some say it wasn’t
> A primary aim for USA has been is to de-nuclear-ize Pakistan as the Pressler amendment concluded at it would only provide financial aid if the country did not possess nuclear arm ( not a statement that should be coming from an ally )
> They used Pakistan as a proxy for Afghanistan when the soviet left America abandoned Pakistan
> The US portrays AL-AQEADA and the TALIBAAN as one , though there is a significant difference – Taliban was actually a resistance group of Afghanistan which earned it support from Pakistani officials when it came in power in Afghanistan in 1994 (it was later things changed) while AL QAEDA was a jihadi group founded by OBL and was responsible for 9/11
> They hold us responsible for the 9/11 – with statements such as WITH FRIENDS LIKE PAKISTAN WHO NEEDS ENEMIES or FRIENDS WITHOUT BENEFITS
> USA has long violated the private Pakistani soil
> Their foundations are funding schools to promote westernization
> A big deal of mess Pakistani is in at the moment is due the alliance with American in the afghan war – they have been providing us with aid – but a few billion dollars will not change the past – these aid are more of bribes
> America has been longing India to join hands to overcome the china issue of America which will address India’s Pakistan issue automatically – your enemy’s friend is your enemy.
> Russia has for a very long time vetoed decisions beneficial to India – however not the same has been observed in the case of America in Pakistan’s regard how the promised American fleet never showed up in 1971 or how Pakistan was callously used when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan
> Pakistan has been stabbed in the back by America once in 1965 and then again in 1971
> Liberation movements of Balochis do have a evident foreign interference.
> US weapons were found with the Taliban – also believed that CIA is funding TTP ( but lets keep that confined to being a rumor)
> Raymond Davis issue speaks for itself
> Lets keep Dr. Afia Sadiiqi out of it – raped and tortured in prison and a sentence of more than 80 years.
> USA doesn’t give a damn about Pakistan – keeping in mind the polio vaccination story just to get DNA from OBL’s family – these Vaccines were not actually functioning –
> The US is a world power as we know, it only interferes in Pakistan when it is in its own interests.
> The Salala incident, where the world’s most accurate technology attacked an army base camp.
> This relation is purely superficial as it nearly impossible for the two countries to form alliance when they disagree on so many prominent issues like USA’s views about Iran aren’t shared by Pakistan and Pakistan’s views about India are not shared by Americans
> Also I find the fact agreeable that the biggest threat to Pakistan comes from the US as the just the thought of war with this country sends chills down the spine – keeping emotional views away– in whatever way we put it Pakistan is no match for the US economically or militarily
> There is so much more I want to add it to it but then who likes to read a super long essay which contradicts their views
> 
> Conclusion ; I have my reason to consider America as the enemy of the state and let me make myself clear on the issue that I don’t hold Americans as the basis of all Pakistani issues – I only mentioned the part where the US is playing its role and that is primarily the defense issue faced by our country – all the root of so many other problems in Pakistan
> 
> So if you people could kindly stop accusing me of believing the fact that USA is responsible for the Rape issues or the road side accidents in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> it was sarcasm - so my apologies there.
> out of logical argument? you are not getting my point here.
> 
> 
> 
> honestly i didnt see your american flag until now - you want an argument? how about instead of questioning my maturity or calling me stupid why dont you try providing me with reasons to your contradictions - so far it feels like self-defence to me.
> And my feelings arent devoted to this forum - if things go out of control , i will quit -simple as that - you need not worry. So Feel free , you say whatever you want to.



I havent had the need to call you stupid, nor is it self defence. How did you reach that conclusion is beyond me. US will do what benefits it, and it is our job to do what benefits us. I will not blame America for our problems, their actions may have caused but we chopped and placed the wood to burn.

Where did your feelings come from? Prove me on terrorism that it is the US's fault.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> I havent had the need to call you stupid, nor is it self defence. How did you reach that conclusion is beyond me. US will do what benefits it, and it is our job to do what benefits us. I will not blame America for our problems, their actions may have caused but we chopped and placed the wood to burn.
> 
> Where did your feelings come from? Prove me on terrorism that it is the US's fault.




Well atleast now you believe how the USA benefited its self by harming pakistan .- so if we could just stop believing that fact it is an ally .
And then again i am not blaming ALL of pakistans problems on the US - rather whatever the result was , was more on our stupidity ( young nation problems) - and america exploited that. 
And it was really the USA's idea to fund the mujahideen $250 million came from USA and $400 million from the persian gulf - from the mujahideen rose the talibaan - osma bin laden was a CIA agent . 
Since India had already formed alliance with the soviet union - and was giving full support to it during the afghan war - pakistan pretty much intended to do the same with America - but we went a little over board with the friendship deal -
Then another thing was that was that we continued to support the talibaan after 9/11 who were not actually responsible for it though ( so that wasnt much of deal back then )- it was the Al-qaeda who were responsible for 9/11 but since then USA has claimed the two as one - mind the difference between mujahideen , talibaan and al-qaeda. So we will not hold usa entirely for whats going on but it has its roots in certain stuff - that i wont deny. 
Also we should have left the friendship in 1971 - really we need to learn the difference between friends and enemies.
Drones do promote terrorism as well , as i mentioned families of the affected develop sympathies with the talibaan - and since usa found osama bin laden in pakistan who was claimed dead in 2008 and no pictures were released and they claim to have buried him in the sea (??) and shot 100 bullets in his face ( reason for no pics) and they also hold us responsible for 9/11. So pakistan has been declared a terrorist nation. And we all know the consequences a terrorist nation faces.


----------



## Mythal

Jessica_L said:


> He is entitled to his opinions.


Well he is and his opinions establish his credibility, not his job description on Wikipedia.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Well atleast now you believe how the USA benefited its self by harming pakistan .- so if we could just stop believing that fact it is an ally .
> And then again i am not blaming ALL of pakistans problems on the US - rather whatever the result was , was more on our stupidity ( young nation problems) - and america exploited that.
> And it was really the USA's idea to fund the mujahideen $250 million came from USA and $400 million from the persian gulf - from the mujahideen rose the talibaan - osma bin laden was a CIA agent .
> Since India had already formed alliance with the soviet union - and was giving full support to it during the afghan war - pakistan pretty much intended to do the same with America - but we went a little over board with the friendship deal -
> Then another thing was that was that we continued to support the talibaan after 9/11 who were not actually responsible for it though ( so that wasnt much of deal back then )- it was the Al-qaeda who were responsible for 9/11 but since then USA has claimed the two as one - mind the difference between mujahideen , talibaan and al-qaeda. So we will not hold usa entirely for whats going on but it has its roots in certain stuff - that i wont deny.
> Also we should have left the friendship in 1971 - really we need to learn the difference between friends and enemies.
> Drones do promote terrorism as well , as i mentioned families of the affected develop sympathies with the talibaan - and since usa found osama bin laden in pakistan who was claimed dead in 2008 and no pictures were released and they claim to have buried him in the sea (??) and shot 100 bullets in his face ( reason for no pics) and they also hold us responsible for 9/11. So pakistan has been declared a terrorist nation. And we all know the consequences a terrorist nation faces.



Some of it is true in parts. Most of it is devoid of logical deductions. CIA wanted to counter Communism and it did. Money came from Arabs and it sowed the seeds of terrorism in our land. Osama was an American agent, and he attacked the US soil, right. So AQ fucked up by waking up a sleeping tiger. Same mistake the Imperial Japan did by attacking Pearl Harbor. Taliban safeguarded their "guests" the Al Qaeda and got what was deserving. You give refuge to terrorists you and him are both alike. 

Why should have US helped in 71 when it was our racism, our policies, our leaders that openly discriminated against bengalis and called them names? Why would a third country fight our war, battles? 

Drones happen because we support terrorists on our lands and/or do not have complete control over our soil. Who are we to cry when we cant control our own borders. Bin laden was shot once in his face, not a 100 times ( source?). They did not want to release the pic because it would become a battle cry for the AQ types. Whether or not he was captured here, the fact of the matter is there was/is support for extremists in this nation and the Armed forces cum ISI. No the US does not hold us responsible for 9/11 that is your wishful thinking. Some may point fingers but that is not the case in the world politics.

We face consequences because we bit more than we can chew. And do you really not think the extremist madrassas sprouting brainwashed kids would turn their guns towards us? These are the snakes that bite the hand that feed them. We fed them now we are paying the price. Yet you blame US for our ills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

@Informant - firstly our indo- pak wars have always been two against one .when the two countries were formed both of them chose their sides , USA had to support our country for the same reason soviet union supported india . it was a part of an alliance deal - its what allies do . 
so CIA countering communism was a neutral deed and when pakistan army helped in it - we created the talibaan?
Terrorist were some what better then the mujaheddin - as the mujaheddin had a lust for resources and riches - Taliban on the other hand had more of an ideological perspective and freed major cities of afghanistan from warlords -- according to me that's the reason they got our support - but clearly it was later until they changed their mind to introduce Shariat to its neighbors - 
secondly we dont have proof of the bin laden issue ( dont panic-no one does ) we are just believing what our minds find suitable - though i find it really awkward that osama bin laden was killed on May 2, 2011 and on November 8 - it was the US general elections- which Obama won 
not everyone supports the terrorists - we have people with mixed views - still that is no reason to bomb our soil -as a free nation if object to it , then it must not occur - it is basically an insult to our sovereignty . if you question the sovereignty then i have no words for that 
i do not support terrorists man - your mind is moving too fast , calm down
just for once read articles written by americans holding our entire nation for 9/11 - we dont need an official statement , its more of the open your mind sort of thing.

i get your point on Pakistan being responsible its major destructive issues and we always had the options to back out and learn to stand on our own feet (which we did not) , but really dont waste your time on convincing me that USA is innocent.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> @Informant - firstly our indo- pak wars have always been two against one .when the two countries were formed both of them chose their sides , USA had to support our country for the same reason soviet union supported india . it was a part of an alliance deal - its what allies do .
> so CIA countering communism was a neutral deed and when pakistan army helped in it - we created the talibaan?
> Terrorist were some what better then the mujaheddin - as the mujaheddin had a lust for resources and riches - Taliban on the other hand had more of an ideological perspective and freed major cities of afghanistan from warlords -- according to me that's the reason they got our support - but clearly it was later until they changed their mind to introduce Shariat to its neighbors -
> secondly we dont have proof of the bin laden issue ( dont panic-no one does ) we are just believing what our minds find suitable - though i find it really awkward that osama bin laden was killed on May 2, 2011 and on November 8 - it was the US general elections- which Obama won
> not everyone supports the terrorists - we have people with mixed views - still that is no reason to bomb our soil -as a free nation if object to it , then it must not occur - it is basically an insult to our sovereignty . if you question the sovereignty then i have no words for that
> i do not support terrorists man - your mind is moving too fast , calm down
> just for once read articles written by americans holding our entire nation for 9/11 - we dont need an official statement , its more of the open your mind sort of thing.
> 
> i get your point on Pakistan being responsible its major destructive issues and we always had the options to back out and learn to stand on our own feet (which we did not) , but really dont waste your time on convincing me that USA is innocent.




When did i say US is innocent? US supports what benefits the US homeland. They dont care about their allies. It's US first and foremost. I did not insinuate you support terrorists, you dont need to be so defensive. I dont care what a few jaded journalists say, most Americans think Pakistan is Afghanistan, and they dont care about anything other than their existence. MOST. OBL was killed and found in our land, no denying it. His timing isnt suspicious, he was killed because it would benefit Obama's re election campaign. Bush did the same thing with Saddam. It's all politics. 

The Mujahideens we supported are the ones blowing people up, our failed short sighted policies. There is a reason why military men make for the worst farsighted leaders and the best shortsighted ones. A military man goes with a certain routine, seedha pan. He has no grasp for real politics. We have suffered through Zia to Mushi ( to some extent, he was right most of the time. But when he fucked up, he fucked up big. Enough for him to leave the country). We have suffered from N leage to PPp to N league to PPP. 

I wonder if we are going to get out of this circle?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> When did i say US is innocent? US supports what benefits the US homeland. They dont care about their allies. It's US first and foremost. I did not insinuate you support terrorists, you dont need to be so defensive. I dont care what a few jaded journalists say, most Americans think Pakistan is Afghanistan, and they dont care about anything other than their existence. MOST. OBL was killed and found in our land, no denying it. His timing isnt suspicious, he was killed because it would benefit Obama's re election campaign. Bush did the same thing with Saddam. It's all politics.
> 
> The Mujahideens we supported are the ones blowing people up, our failed short sighted policies. There is a reason why military men make for the worst farsighted leaders and the best shortsighted ones. A military man goes with a certain routine, seedha pan. He has no grasp for real politics. We have suffered through Zia to Mushi ( to some extent, he was right most of the time. But when he fucked up, he fucked up big. Enough for him to leave the country). We have suffered from N leage to PPp to N league to PPP.
> 
> I wonder if we are going to get out of this circle?




i will ignore the army thing- but i dont disagree with the fact that the army has screwed up a bunch of things - not that much of a blind supporter
mujahidden rule was defeated by the talibaan they took over in 1996 - my point - their ruthless killings provoked the talibaan
i disagree with the fact that osama bin laden was found here (but your opinions to you , mine to me)

now i have a dinner to eat - 
(alot of people might hate me after this thread  )


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> i will ignore the army thing- but i dont disagree with the fact that the army has screwed up a bunch of things - not that much of a blind supporter
> mujahidden rule was defeated by the talibaan they took over in 1996 - my point - their ruthless killings provoked the talibaan
> i disagree with the fact that osama bin laden was found here (but your opinions to you , mine to me)
> 
> now i have a dinner to eat -
> (alot of people might hate me after this thread  )



No one will hate you, we have Zarvan for that. But you are naive and still a kid ( relatively). You will learn and realize, i do know you are an army kid so its even more fun to point out the army and you just conveniently ignoring it


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> No one will hate you, we have Zarvan for that. But you are naive and still a kid ( relatively). You will learn and realize, i do know you are an army kid so its even more fun to point out the army and you just conveniently ignoring it



i was joking and you know what they say ignorance is bliss , 
ofcourse , i have a lot to learn -everyone does.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> i was joking and you know what they say ignorance is bliss ,
> ofcourse , i have a lot to learn -everyone does.



True, but you need to be patient and observe. Age does mature you, and i was young once. Invincible, untouchable, broke , no care in the world. But time and tide changes a person. 

You could've enjoyed the dinner. I'm not that special


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> True, but you need to be patient and observe. Age does mature you, and i was young once. Invincible, untouchable, broke , no care in the world. But time and tide changes a person.
> 
> You could've enjoyed the dinner. I'm not that special



ha! i had dinner - how long does it take one to finish their dinner? stop feeling special
- patience is one thing i dont get a hang of , thanks for your elderly advice though.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> ha! i had dinner - how long does it take one to finish their dinner? stop feeling special
> - patience is one thing i dont get a hang of , thanks for your elderly advice though.



Im not special, damn. Mean. It's not elderly advice, but time will mellow you out. And enjoy this time. Doesnt come back. 

Peace.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Im not special, damn. Mean. It's not elderly advice, but time will mellow you out. And enjoy this time. Doesnt come back.
> 
> Peace.


elderly advice again - my bad i dont mean to be mean -it just happens
peace to you too.


----------



## MastanKhan

faeza said:


> hello humans i am back!
> Okay for starters we will take a look at drones – innocent people die , the families of affected people turn against drones and blame the government as they think it supports the US – not only killing of innocent people but a whole region is terrorized –
> Then the f-16 deal paid $416 million – but when USA found out that Pakistani has nuclear weapons the deal was cancelled – some say the money was refunded and some say it wasn’t
> A primary aim for USA has been is to de-nuclear-ize Pakistan as the Pressler amendment concluded at it would only provide financial aid if the country did not possess nuclear arm ( not a statement that should be coming from an ally )
> They used Pakistan as a proxy for Afghanistan when the soviet left America abandoned Pakistan
> The US portrays AL-AQEADA and the TALIBAAN as one , though there is a significant difference – Taliban was actually a resistance group of Afghanistan which earned it support from Pakistani officials when it came in power in Afghanistan in 1994 (it was later things changed) while AL QAEDA was a jihadi group founded by OBL and was responsible for 9/11
> They hold us responsible for the 9/11 – with statements such as WITH FRIENDS LIKE PAKISTAN WHO NEEDS ENEMIES or FRIENDS WITHOUT BENEFITS
> .


 
Hello Faeza,

Actually it was pakistan / Gen Zia that tricked the U S into the afghan russian war. The agency analysis was that it was just a local icursion---. Gen Zia riled up the issue thru a texan---who in turn riled up a texas congressman whose brother was killed in vietnam----.

Pakistani don't know about this, but this is a well known fact.

As for the F16 issue---that issue is also a myhth----pakistan knew beforehand that the sanctions were coming----yet it still paid up in advance for those aircraft. The bill for sanctions put forward in the house and prsented to Reagan multiple times----Reagan being a strong president---the bill got rejected---when Bush SR came into the white house---being a weaker president than Reagan---he did not have enough support and strength to deny the bill.

Nobody asked pakistan to keep on paying the money---. The first thing they should have done was to seek a court injunction---get attorneys involved and then stop payments---. They could have also sued the u s govt for defaulting and ask for the money back earlier.

PAF should have gone for the mirage 2000 after they had recieved the first 36 F16's----thus---they would not have been dependant on the americans.

As for WOT----pakistan should have fought its case better on the public forum thru the U S media. Also---once they saw the u s letting Osama escape at tora bora---pakistan should have become aware of a treachery building up and should have smashed and neutralized the al qaeda escaping from tora bora.

You as a nation had every chance of going on the TV and talking about the failures and the incompetence of the american military generals. You had so much ammo to discredit the us of a on the world media forums---and you failed miserably----.

You want to know why----because you are a nation of not very intelligent people----you are very sharp and clever people---but your cleverness only takes you as far as how you can rip and steal from others, take bribes, loot national wealth and the likes of these---but when it comes to national interests---the brain stops working.


Pressler was a pakistan hater and loved the indians----. The u s did not want pakistan to be de nuclearized--as a matter of fact our nuc program had the indirect blessings of the u s---so many of our scientists got educated her---so much stuff that palkistan bought from the u s-----.

The problem lays with you pakistanis----you cannot comprehend when the wind starts changing direction----and you do not have the ability to think on your feet---and you do not have the ability of changing direction in mid step---as a nation you do not have the larceny and deviousness in you to get back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

faeza said:


> And how exactly are pakistani people destroying themselves? Its your boodly ganja and zardari , the slaves of america who brought us to this situation.



Oh no no no my dear.

You people bought this on yourselves, you people voted them in, you people who don't pay their taxes, you people don't like to work hard and you people don't want to earn success.

Did Allah not tell us 'Jaisi Qaum Waisay Hukmaran'?

Some forms of American influence has done it's part in worsening the problem. But what now? Want to sit around and cry about it? Do something rather than blaming others.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Fool me more than twice, I must be a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faeza

@MastanKhan so its a well known fact but we, a whole 190 million people, dont know about it - it doesnt make it a well known fact.
yet taking my point - why would an ally have any objections with our nuclear weapons - and why did usa keep taking the money? thats basically exploitation of a young nation.
you ignored half of the other things i mentioned there - every nation comprehends fact to its liking - pakistan is a very young nation compared to the USA - our mistake was when we paired with USA - and so far us being not intelligent that is what i have been crying for - we should have left the alliance in 1971 - USA has done no major good to us and the progress that has been aided is only when USA needed to use us in some of its own issues - so my point in that huge comprehension is mainly how US is against pakistan - of course we have been not to aware or clever in the past that is a fact. no denying facts - the de-nuclearize issue - i suggest you open your eyes to that - USA is not only an enemy to Pakistan but whole of the muslim world - google its wars if you like . 
you are right in your regard pakistan is to blame for its naive and some what stupid actions - But really how can you explain America's reason for all she did.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

faeza said:


> hello humans i am back!
> Okay for starters we will take a look at drones – innocent people die , the families of affected people turn against drones and blame the government as they think it supports the US – not only killing of innocent people but a whole region is terrorized –


then stop sheltering the Taliban & secure your border because it is your responsibilities & don't do it there will be consequences


faeza said:


> Then the f-16 deal paid $416 million – but when USA found out that Pakistani has nuclear weapons the deal was cancelled – some say the money was refunded and some say it wasn’t


I agree that was wrong on the part of the u.s


faeza said:


> A primary aim for USA has been is to de-nuclear-ize Pakistan as the Pressler amendment concluded at it would only provide financial aid if the country did not possess nuclear arm ( not a statement that should be coming from an ally )


doesn't matter now ,because Pakistan is a nuclear power


faeza said:


> They used Pakistan as a proxy for Afghanistan when the soviet left America abandoned Pakistan


blame your Army for that ok were they & Zia-ul-Haq a 5 year old child, that they so willingly became a proxy of the U.S during the Afghan jihad of the 80's


faeza said:


> The US portrays AL-AQEADA and the TALIBAAN as one , though there is a significant difference – Taliban was actually a resistance group of Afghanistan which earned it support from Pakistani officials when it came in power in Afghanistan in 1994 (it was later things changed) while AL QAEDA was a jihadi group founded by OBL and was responsible for 9/11
> They hold us responsible for the 9/11 – with statements such as WITH FRIENDS LIKE PAKISTAN WHO NEEDS ENEMIES or FRIENDS WITHOUT BENEFITS


again why was your Army involve in Afghanistan they should have sealed the border & should have kept out of Afghanistan's internal issues


faeza said:


> USA has long violated the *private* Pakistani soil


who is stopping you from land reforms then


faeza said:


> Their foundations are funding schools to promote westernization


_so' ?_ what's wrong in westernization ? I my self am a westernized person how will you feel, if I start to generalise things that you value, as typical third world mentality ? so before you taunt our societies way of life, be prepared to get some introspects on your side of the isle too, & finally promotion of schools is a positive contribution which itself is a good thing & you should be grateful for that, they are at least promoting education in your society, which your people have neglected


faeza said:


> A big deal of mess Pakistani is in at the moment is due the alliance with American in the afghan war – they have been providing us with aid – but a few billion dollars will not change the past – these aid are more of bribes


blame your Army for that


faeza said:


> America has been longing India to join hands to overcome the china issue of America which will address India’s Pakistan issue automatically – your enemy’s friend is your enemy.


every country does what's in their interest ,or are they supposed to formulate their foreign policy according to your wishes


faeza said:


> Russia has for a very long time vetoed decisions beneficial to India – however not the same has been observed in the case of America in Pakistan’s regard how the promised American fleet never showed up in 1971 or how Pakistan was callously used when the Soviets invaded Afghanistan


blame your Army for that, who asked Ayub Khan to jump on the American bandwagon tell ne was he a child ?


faeza said:


> Pakistan has been stabbed in the back by America once in 1965 and then again in 1971


& that's exactly what happens, when you expect others to do your job, so I said blame your Army for that


faeza said:


> Liberation movements of Balochis do have a evident foreign interference.


then seal the Damn Afghan border & guard it strongly & address the issues of baloch people, while at the same time dealing with the miscreants & insurgent firmly


faeza said:


> US weapons were found with the Taliban – also believed that CIA is funding TTP ( but lets keep that confined to being a rumor)


again seal the seal the Afghan border & guard it strongly, & deal with the militants firmly


faeza said:


> Raymond Davis issue speaks for itself


then why did you guys let him go ?


faeza said:


> Lets keep Dr. Afia Sadiiqi out of it – raped and tortured in prison and a sentence of more than 80 years.


I agree, she should be released


faeza said:


> USA doesn’t give a damn about Pakistan – keeping in mind the polio vaccination story just to get DNA from OBL’s family – these Vaccines were not actually functioning –


again blame your blame your Army for that, what was a dreaded terrorist like OBL doing near a military academy ?



faeza said:


> Conclusion ; I have my reason to consider America as the enemy of the state and let me make myself clear on the issue that I don’t hold Americans as the basis of all Pakistani issues – I only mentioned the part where the US is playing its role and that is primarily the defense issue faced by our country – all the root of so many other problems in Pakistan


_look_ I will be straight with you, & say it the way I see it,
I find your reasoning standing on the foundations of "*escapism" * supported by the pillars of* "heresy" *


----------



## faeza

@genmirajborgza786 you my friend made me laugh for a moment if its heresy then why blame the army or government its heresy who gives a damn - nothing really happened -
okay firstly who ever is there to blame WHOEVER ( army for everything in your regard) - my basic point which you are too ignorant to grasp is , if this all happened somehow , what was USA's purpose behind this - and also i would like to raise another question do you seriously think we were financially capable of fighting the indo-pak war without foreign assistance especially when India was backed up by russia - and mind i point it out again pakistan was a young naive nation exploited by USA - its our fault for the fact that USA was formed in 1776 and we in 1947 ? you do the math relating to the years of experience and evolution america had - and how much pakistan had . your points are really not contradicting mine you are just telling me who was responsible for USA's evil doings (which occured , right? how else would you find someone to blame)

i will be very honest with you too - that was too much moonshine for me to take in


----------



## MastanKhan

faeza said:


> @MastanKhan so its a well known fact but we, a whole 190 million people, dont know about it - it doesnt make it a well known fact.
> yet taking my point - why would an ally have any objections with our nuclear weapons - and why did usa keep taking the money? thats basically exploitation of a young nation.
> .




Hi,

It may not known to pakistanis---because they don't want to know---ignorance of the law is not an excuse to commit the crime. 

Otherwise there is no secret to how pakistan tricked the u s into the afghan war---the paf failed to stop payment on the F16's and take legal advice---pakistan failed to manipulate the situation to its advantage after 9/11. There have been many a books written about it.

There is a lot to learn for you in this regard----. 

The thing is that you want to play in the big boyz club---but you don't have the discipline nor the character or the tactics to do so.

The thing that pakistanis don't understand and don't want to---because they cannot distinguish between and and don't want to believe it either-----that there is a big lobby in the u s in favor of pakistan as well. The pakistanis admit to the lobby working against them----but they have not marketed themselves better to those who stand with them.

Another problem with paks is that----they do not understand the importance of their presenting pakistan in a positive manner on the u s media on a regular basis---.

There has been nobody that I know of to talk positivel about pakistan since Osama got killed. Prior to that when Mushy was in power---he would be presenting pakistan's case all the time---fighting like a warrior.

Zardari and Nawaz can't even talk---=-and Haqqani---the pakistani ambassador----he was the one leading the attack against pakistani establishment while serving as the pakistani ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

@MastanKhan if this is how you deal with an argument then ofcourse you are terribly stupid as well - pakistan tricked the US - so one moment to decide to tell me about how stupid pakistan is and then the next moment i am being told we tricked a super power -again i am hearing pakistan is poor corrupt , stupid , coward - repetition *yawns - make a point beyond that please. i get it you hate pakistan

and still i have not gotten a point from you that has really made me think about anything (except for your big boys club - seriously is that what you call it? ), you are ignoring alot of stuff i am saying , is that how we play in the "big boys club" ?

*waiting for another reply telling me about my qualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Pakistan involvement in Afghanistan war against the soviet was the turning point.Americans did what they wanted, achieved it and kicked the soviet out.Their mission : Accomplished.Pakistan by helping america got what it wanted : A strong ally.Now, what pakistan then govt didn't plan was the long term strategy, when taliban came into power pakistan was happy, indeed it was one of the few nations to recognize it, instead it should have been cautious of their extremist policies,considered the scenario where this mindset could have spilled across their border, they didn't.
After 911, pakistan made its second mistake, they should not have taken any side.Once you accept a monster , stick with it.By betraying their allies who by that time had lots of connection within their establishment they diverted the attention of all these extremists towards themselves.The new place to establish sharia became pakistan.

so, the way i see it, America achieves its goals,offers some carrots to pakistan, it stupidly devours them...them complains of gas.Now, tell me whose mistake is it.Is it of smart America or stupid pakistan.Note, during all of these circumstances pakistan had a choice, to refuse America, which it didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

We will sort all our problems ourselves. And we are capable of doing so
leadership is doing fine
Army is doing a great job 
Your topic says zero but you already got 7 pages worth F's.
Leave us alone and spread your pessimism elsewhere. Thank You


----------



## faeza

ssethii said:


> We will sort all our problems ourselves. And we are capable of doing so
> leadership is doing fine
> Army is doing a great job
> Your topic says zero but you already got 7 pages worth F's.
> Leave us alone and spread your pessimism elsewhere. Thank You



i did not say anything regarding the army - leadership sucks (my 7 pages of **** say so ) i didnt not fill these pages up by myself - of course you will sort your problems by yourself - 
i sense butt-hurt . whiny people like you piss me off - is that all you had to say ?


----------



## livingdead

may be its time to close the thread before it degenerates to more personal attacks on each other.


----------



## MastanKhan

faeza said:


> @MastanKhan if this is how you deal with an argument then ofcourse you are terribly stupid as well - pakistan tricked the US - so one moment to decide to tell me about how stupid pakistan is and then the next moment i am being told we tricked a super power -again i am hearing pakistan is poor corrupt , stupid , coward - repetition *yawns - make a point beyond that please. i get it you hate pakistan
> 
> and still i have not gotten a point from you that has really made me think about anything (except for your big boys club - seriously is that what you call it? ), you are ignoring alot of stuff i am saying , is that how we play in the "big boys club" ?
> 
> *waiting for another reply telling me about my qualities.


 
Hi,


Me hating pakistan---that the silliest thing that I have heard---.

You show promise---learn to look through the comments that disturb you---and ask yourself---why am I bothered---is it because I feel insulted or is it because my integrity is being challeneged---.

There is no big boyz club----girls are a part of it as well---. Why do you think you are being addressed?

Can you take the heat! Can you think straight when you have been insulted! Can you look at information, contrary to your belief and what you have been told over the years, with an open mind and accept it that it maybe be true as well.

Are you able to grasp the concept---there is my side of the truth---there is the other side of the truth and there is the truth---.

If you can---then welcome to the club---.



faeza said:


> @MastanKhan so its a well known fact but we, a whole 190 million people, dont know about it - it doesnt make it a well known fact.


 
Hi,

Who is this 190 million people !


----------



## Mugwop

mithyaa said:


> Well he is and* his opinions establish his credibility*, not his job description on Wikipedia.


Yeah I know


----------



## faeza

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Me hating pakistan---that the silliest thing that I have heard---.
> 
> You show promise---learn to look through the comments that disturb you---and ask yourself---why am I bothered---is it because I feel insulted or is it because my integrity is being challeneged---.
> 
> There is no big boyz club----girls are a part of it as well---. Why do you think you are being addressed?
> 
> Can you take the heat! Can you think straight when you have been insulted! Can you look at information, contrary to your belief and what you have been told over the years, with an open mind and accept it that it maybe be true as well.
> 
> Are you able to grasp the concept---there is my side of the truth---there is the other side of the truth and there is the truth---.
> 
> If you can---then welcome to the club---.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Who is this 190 million people !






There is really no heat on the internet - i suggest you dont take it either so calm down and get yourself a cold glass of water 

I will be the bigger person here and will not be questioning the defects of your abilities - and wont be answering about mine either which will clearly be the opposite to what you want you hear
That will result in more questions from you and more answers from me and then this will turn into big fight , we both wont have the time for , atleast i wont

What insult? There was point i supported you didnt, both failed miserably at bringing the other person around to our veiws - thats a part of discussing an opinion -so no isults felt here.

190 million part -thats the population of us pakistanis , who you said dont know about the fact (go through the newspaper you will know)

One last thing just as you keep the power to spit out hate? or whatever i call that other people do too , there is a reason they avoid it.
And if you want to answer this with more of your ugly statements. dont - i will be ignoring that - if you have a point feel free to mention it.
And dont welcome me to the club - thats not your call.


----------



## Informant

@faeza you obviously cannot hold an academic discussion. No one belittled you yet you react to people holding different opinion than yours. I'd say you should lurk more and post less.


----------



## MastanKhan

faeza said:


> There is really no heat on the internet - i suggest you dont take it either so calm down and get yourself a cold glass of water
> 
> I will be the bigger person here and will not be questioning the defects of your abilities - and wont be answering about mine either which will clearly be the opposite to what you want you hear
> That will result in more questions from you and more answers from me and then this will turn into big fight , we both wont have the time for , atleast i wont
> 
> What insult? There was point i supported you didnt, both failed miserably at bringing the other person around to our veiws - thats a part of discussing an opinion -so no isults felt here.
> 
> 190 million part -thats the population of us pakistanis , who you said dont know about the fact (go through the newspaper you will know)
> 
> One last thing just as you keep the power to spit out hate? or whatever i call that other people do too , there is a reason they avoid it.
> And if you want to answer this with more of your ugly statements. dont - i will be ignoring that - if you have a point feel free to mention it.
> And dont welcome me to the club - thats not your call.


 
Ma'am,

Seems like there is too much anger in your post----. You are reading too much into the 'tea leaves'.


----------



## faeza

MastanKhan said:


> Ma'am,
> 
> Seems like there is too much anger in your post----. You are reading too much into the 'tea leaves'.



Sir - i am sorry it seems that way but no anger here -


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> @faeza you obviously cannot hold an academic discussion. No one belittled you yet you react to people holding different opinion than yours. I'd say you should lurk more and post less.



You see i agreed to you and called it off where i get someone's point i shut up- and then this guy starts over again with personal comebacks - that pissed me off. I am personally dont want to carry this on . I stopped it - and now i ended up in a fight


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You see i agreed to you and called it off where i get someone's point i shut up- and then this guy starts over again with personal comebacks - that pissed me off. I am personally dont want to carry this on . I stopped it - and now i ended up in a fight



Amreeka itna bura kyun lagta hai bhai? Amreeki jahaz bumm marte hai dahshat gardon par. amreeki filmain hum dekhte hain. Hate India. Those smelly our look alikes.

Hate them


----------



## CENTCOM

In 2013, in an interview with Russia Today (RT), President Putin stated, “*Certainly the channel is funded by the government, so it cannot help but reflect the Russian government’s official position on the events in our country and in the rest of the world one way or another. But I’d like to underline again that we never intended this channel, RT, as any kind of apologetics for the Russian political line, whether domestic or foreign.*” 

Unfortunately, Webster Tarpley seems a little out of touch with the history of the region. He is out of touch with the historic existence of rifts between different ethnicities in the region. Is he going to blame the whole Durand line debate on us too? He also is inaccurate in believing that entire ethnic populations are against each other, I believe this is an exaggeration. There are militant groups in Afghanistan and Pakistan who are conducting attacks and perpetuating violence and animosity. Groups such as LeJ and LeT are prime examples of organizations responsible for this, and these groups are designated as Foreign Terrorist groups by the United States.

Also, the conspiracy theory that “U.S goal is to destroy Pakistan” has been alleged for decades. And now decades later, you witness us still working together, rebuilding together, in the field of entrepreneurship, energy, education, culture, military and technology. Shouldn’t this be enough evidence to these conspiracy theorists that their theory is bogus, how many more decades are they planning to say the same thing and not see their theory come to life. This whole notion of “slave and master” relation comes from the Colonial period, and it is unfortunate that some people even nowadays in Pakistan refer to bilateral relations and engagements in such terms. Isn’t it about time to let go of this mindset?

Haroon Ahmad
DET – U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Amreeka itna bura kyun lagta hai bhai? Amreeki jahaz bumm marte hai dahshat gardon par. amreeki filmain hum dekhte hain. Hate India. Those smelly our look alikes.
> 
> Hate them




I hate india too -Not look alikes. - they're too brown - like french chocolate brown

(thanks for pulling me out of my lunatic phase though)


----------



## Muhammad Ismail Aurangzeb

History always repeat itself, over thousand years none succeeded to defeat the pukhtoons but still people try to do so, they have one thing in mind TRY TRY AGAIN, those are the children of SULIMAN A.S, they speak the language of ghost and live like lion, 
SO DONT WEAST UR TIME


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> I hate india too -Not look alikes. - they're too brown - like french chocolate brown
> 
> (thanks for pulling me out of my lunatic phase though)



What do you mean "phase"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> What do you mean "phase"?



Dont -_- .


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Dont -_- .



Hurts innit?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Hurts innit?



hurt?


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> hurt?



You said you were going through a phase? I was like "phase"?

Seriously ab angrezi bhi sikhau


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> You said you were going through a phase? I was like "phase"?
> 
> Seriously ab angrezi bhi sikhau



Nahi angerezi sikhanay ki zarorat nahi -
and you were "LIKE"(?) phase - hahaha you sound preppy.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Nahi angerezi sikhanay ki zarorat nahi -
> and you were "LIKE"(?) phase - hahaha you sound preppy.



Now dont make fun of ME.

Not a preppy. Wish I were though SAT ka score hi acha ajata.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Now dont make fun of ME.
> 
> Not a preppy. Wish I were though SAT ka score hi acha ajata.



Wait -- Preppy people score higher in SAT?


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Wait -- Preppy people score higher in SAT?



What do you mean by preppy? Oh i thought you meant the uni-preppy kid.

Yes and no. Lacoste boy here. Not much into fashion. I usually wear a polo T or a shirt with my pleated trouser shorts and topsiders. Aviators on. This is not preppy.

Mazak na urdayein.


----------



## Kataria

Informant said:


> Now dont make fun of ME.
> 
> Not a preppy. Wish I were though SAT ka score hi acha ajata.



What did you get on SAT?


----------



## Informant

kaiji.itou said:


> What did you get on SAT?



1400s. Those were the days. Now shooo.


----------



## Kataria

Informant said:


> 1400s. Those were the days. Now shooo.



1400/1600? That's pretty good. Wtf r u saying


----------



## Informant

kaiji.itou said:


> 1400/1600? That's pretty good. Wtf r u saying



Old days it was from 1600. Now i belieeve its 2400. Moree load for kids.

Now dont bug me. shoooo.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> What do you mean by preppy? Oh i thought you meant the uni-preppy kid.
> 
> Yes and no. Lacoste boy here. Not much into fashion. I usually wear a polo T or a shirt with my pleated trouser shorts and topsiders. Aviators on. This is not preppy.
> 
> Mazak na urdayein.



I meant the blonde preppy 
you're telling me you're not into fashion though
I dont even know half of the things you said there.


----------



## Kataria

Informant said:


> Old days it was from 1600. Now i belieeve its 2400. Moree load for kids.
> 
> Now dont bug me. shoooo.



Punk


----------



## ssethii

this thread should be renamed and moved to chit-chat section.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> I meant the blonde preppy
> you're telling me you're not into fashion though
> I dont even know half of the things you said there.



That is not fashion, just decent clothing. Ab aap agar choori dar and the kaprdas ke baray main shuru hojaein i would be as dumbfounded as a dodo.



kaiji.itou said:


> Punk



I feel lucky.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> That is not fashion, just decent clothing. Ab aap agar choori dar and the kaprdas ke baray main shuru hojaein i would be as dumbfounded as a dodo.
> .


Okay decent that will be then.
Kaprdas? Hell - i dont about that i either


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Okay decent that will be then.
> Kaprdas? Hell - i dont about that i either



Kaprdas = clothes.

Are you being this person on purpose?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Kaprdas = clothes.



You mean kapray, kapron or kapra.
The word kapras doesnt exist


----------



## halupridol

USA why u so bad?


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You mean kapray, kapron or kapra.
> The word kapras doesnt exist



Phir wohi? You got the point didnt you?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Phir wohi? You got the point didnt you?



- i read it like kapr-das . So no , not really. Phir kiya?


----------



## Marshmallow

faeza said:


> - i read it like kapr-das . So no , not really. Phir kiya?


hola faeza hows you? long time hows school kiddo?


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> - i read it like kapr-das . So no , not really. Phir kiya?



Phir kya? 



Marshmallow said:


> hola faeza hows you? long time hows school kiddo?



Tang na ardain, adat se majboor.


----------



## faeza

Marshmallow said:


> hola faeza hows you? long time hows school kiddo?



Hey buds- School??  lol. How are you?


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> Phir kya?
> 
> 
> 
> Tang na ardain, adat se majboor.


kia haal hi pocha hey?...... koi scene chul raha hey kia?



faeza said:


> Hey buds- School??  lol. How are you?


im fine thanks...wazzup!


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Phir kya?



Phir wohi kiya?


----------



## faeza

Marshmallow said:


> im fine thanks...wazzup!


Nothing special here -you?


----------



## Marshmallow

faeza said:


> Nothing special here -you?


just roaming around....same here....take your time......im gonna explore other threads...and will exit from here werna @Informant marain gey mujeh here


----------



## Jaanbaz

How Pakistanis are destroying Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> just roaming around....same here....take your time......im gonna explore other threads...and will exit from here werna @Informant marain gey mujeh here



Hain wtf?



faeza said:


> Phir wohi kiya?



Mujhe yaad nahin ab kya baat thi.


----------



## faeza

Marshmallow said:


> just roaming around....same here....take your time......im gonna explore other threads...and will exit from here werna @Informant marain gey mujeh here



Aww really ? If you need help in destroying him i will be there for you.



Informant said:


> Mujhe yaad nahin ab kya baat thi.



This memory of yours, uh!
And dont be evil towards @Marshmallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Aww really ? If you need help in destroying him i will be there for you.
> 
> 
> 
> This memory of yours, uh!
> And dont be evil towards @Marshmallow.



She deserves all the hate. Come join me.


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> She deserves all the hate. Come join me.


see @faeza


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> She deserves all the hate. Come join me.



Oh difficult choice - cant i have cookies without being on the dark side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Oh difficult choice - cant i have cookies without being on the dark side?



Plus we got Unlimited access to Anti-america Literature.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Plus we got Unlimited access to Anti-america Literature.



-_- you just HAD to say that btw i pass - i will be making my own cookies.


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> see @faeza



YUSSSSSS



faeza said:


> -_- you just HAD to say that btw i pass - i will be making my own cookies.



Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!

Please marsha is boring.

Yes you walked into it


----------



## faeza

Marshmallow said:


> see @faeza


Dont worry i bet this man has a dark future.



Informant said:


> YUSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!
> 
> Please marsha is boring.
> 
> Yes you walked into it


Hahaha your stupid no got me into an awkward situation
And i dont find marshmallow boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Dont worry i bet this man has a dark future.
> 
> 
> Hahaha your stupid no got me into an awkward situation
> And i dont find marshmallow boring.



I am on the dark side. I switched off the light at the end of my tunnel 

And @Marshmallow is a boring isloobadian.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> I am on the dark side. I switched off the light at the end of my tunnel
> 
> And @Marshmallow is a boring isloobadian.



You dont want a bright future?

Believe me , 3 years in Isb and isloobadians are anything but boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You dont want a bright future?
> 
> Believe me , 3 years in Isb and isloobadians are anything but boring.



You saying this to a Lahorite? Wakey wakey.

And my present is bright, so will be my future. God willing.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> You saying this to a Lahorite? Wakey wakey.
> 
> And my present is bright, so will be my future. God willing.



Well i am a nothing so i can say whatever i want to who ever i want 
and your future is in your hands little grasshopper


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Well i am a nothing so i can say whatever i want to who ever i want
> and your future is in your hands little grasshopper



Huh? Lagta hai jalsa got to your head.

You mixed Star Wars with i dont know what.

I'm off please i do not want to see you blaming US for load shedding in Pak, promise?


----------



## faeza

@Informant What does the jalsa have to do with any of this 
What i meant was that i really have no specific city i belong to
Not a star wars fan
no loadshedding here - so you find someone to blame.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> @Informant What does the jalsa have to do with any of this
> What i meant was that i really have no specific city i belong to
> Not a star wars fan
> no loadshedding here - so you find someone to blame.



I'd blame the army that eats up our budget, leaving us on mere pennies to survive. On top of that they dont have loadshedding under the guise of national security. Cant kick out a few terrorists. Cant save their own GHQ. Pfft national security? More like nation robbery.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> I'd blame the army that eats up our budget, leaving us on mere pennies to survive. On top of that they dont have loadshedding under the guise of national security. Cant kick out a few terrorists. Cant save their own GHQ. Pfft national security? More like nation robbery.



You're living in defence -thats under the army too  and other people in the army have loadshedding its just that i live in a "special" location -and the defence and terrorist thingi well i dont like discussing this topic over and over again so sit yo *** down.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You're living in defence -thats under the army too  and other people in the army have loadshedding its just that i live in a "special" location -and the defence and terrorist thingi well i dont like discussing this topic over and over again so sit yo *** down.



Hahah i knew it! Sardh gayee aap.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Hahah i knew it! Sardh gayee aap.



man , you're so , (what do i call you ) irritating , yeah you're really irritating. Argh.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> man , you're so , (what do i call you ) irritating , yeah you're really irritating. Argh.



Im honest? Truthful? nice? Kind? Pleasant?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Im honest? Truthful? nice? Kind? Pleasant?



Woah - so many lies at once . Let me be honest you are like an irritating little boy .


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Woah - so many lies at once . Let me be honest you are like an irritating little boy .



Because i tell the truth, no matter how bitter and inconvenient? 

You being an army brat, you'er so easy to rile up. So easy to push your buttons.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Because i tell the truth, no matter how bitter and inconvenient?
> 
> You being an army brat, you'er so easy to rile up. So easy to push your buttons.


You lie .
An i AM an army brat , a proud one too  - as long as you be nice i'll be nice , thats the deal.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> You lie .
> An i AM an army brat , a proud one too  - as long as you be nice i'll be nice , thats the deal.



I dont play nice. Sure you can handle it?


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> I dont play nice. Sure you can handle it?



Are you giving me an invite to a not-be-nice contest? - lets not , atleast not here -sometime and somewhere else maybe.


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Are you giving me an invite to a not-be-nice contest? - lets not , atleast not here -sometime and somewhere else maybe.



Then ill hold you to it, anyone is free to initiate. Anytime , anyplace.


----------



## faeza

Informant said:


> Then ill hold you to it, anyone is free to initiate. Anytime , anyplace.



Hahahaha holy moly you are serious ROFL - pick on some one your own size old man. :p


----------



## Informant

faeza said:


> Hahahaha holy moly you are serious ROFL - pick on some one your own size old man. :p



I KNEW IT you would Chicken out. Such a chicken. Im not old


----------



## faeza

@informat i am not chickening out , i just find this foolish and ludicrous - and you're old (comparitively)


----------



## RabzonKhan

faeza said:


> its from 2013 , but only two words for USA - great success


Faeza, I'm so impressed, do you know who this gentleman is?


----------



## Hyperion

How you doin mate? Me still in Pakistan.... will explain details later! 



Aeronaut said:


> "There's no power on earth that can destroy Pakistan, except the Pakistanis" l Aeronaut
> 
> @Hyperion
> 
> How do i copyright my quotations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faeza

boomslang said:


> After hiding Bin Laden, you are lucky we didn't kick your ***. Be glad I'm not President.



Oh for the love of God , shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

faeza said:


> Oh for the love of God , shut up.


 
This guy is a troll. Just look at all his posts: boomslang

He is gonna get banned pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152213858566078


----------



## Maaaz Khan

Pakitani leaders just doing slavery to the USA.


----------



## FNFAL

Maaaz Khan said:


> Pakitani leaders just doing slavery to the USA.


When wasnt it? The day you joined SEATO, your fate was sealed.


----------

